# trip Saturday



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Going to the edge bottom fishing, Saturday with my girlfriend. Have room for 2 more. Share expensives on 26ft Glaicer Bay cat. Contact,

Bill

678-643-9305


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

If I wasn't going to be out of town I would jump on this. I have never rode on a Cat.

Good Luck


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Cats are SWEET! Where are you leaving from????????????


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey there Bill!



sounds like it may be a good trip, I am ready to get salty if you have room!



Gary


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Due to some mixups only one person going tomorrow. have room for 1-2 more. want to go, call me before 9:30

Bill

678-643-9305


----------

